# Paniermehl -woher?



## Max@m8 (5. Mai 2006)

hey leute,
da ich mir mein angelfutter schon seit längerer Zeit selber mache und 
ich immer des schlechte Paniermehl von Netto hernehme, wollte ich mal fragen, woher ihr euer Paniermehl her bekommt.

mein kumpel benutzt immer die alten semmeln, die übrigbleiben, aba ich hab mir gedacht, dass das so ziemlich unmöglich ist, wenn mann so ca. 5 kg oder so braucht

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Knispel (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Mein Händler hat 25 kg Säcke mit Paniermehl.


----------



## Barschfreak (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

hi


Wieso solltre das unmöglich sein???
Ich stell mir mein Futter immer aus Paniermehl her(10 kg von
alten Brötchen die Ich im Winter sammel und dann im Sommer durch ne
Küchenmaschine laufen lasse!!!)
Dazu nehm ich Waffelbisquit was ich aus Eierwaffeln herstelle+ Hanfmehl

Barschfreak


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Wenn du eine solche Menge an Paniermehl brauchst, solltest du dich vielleicht mal im Bekanntenkreis umhören, wer evtl. - bedingt durch ein eigenes Gewerbe oder über einen Verein - eine Metro- bzw. SB-Union-Karte besitzt.
Dort bekommst du das Zeug in der Großpackung zu relativ annehmbaren Preisen. Die Qualität ist m.E. absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## Laky (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Hallo
Warum immer so kompliziert|kopfkrat, frage doch einfach mal bei einen Bäcker nach was dich 25kg kosten würde #6 (damit meine ich einen richtigen Bäcker und nicht so eine "Aufbackstation" )

MFG
Laky


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



			
				Laky schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Warum immer so kompliziert|kopfkrat, frage doch einfach mal bei einen Bäcker nach was dich 25kg kosten würde #6 (damit meine ich einen richtigen Bäcker und nicht so eine "Aufbackstation" )
> 
> MFG
> Laky


 
Schon versucht  
Der wollte wenn ich mich recht entsinne nahezu den doppelten Preis vom Großmarkt....


----------



## sharkhooker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Moin
Entweder "GFP Angelbedarf" oder bei Aldi 1kg 69cent, bei beiden noch keine Probleme gehabt "nur" Fische.

Auch wenn die Antwort zu billig erscheint!
Petri


----------



## Laky (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Hallo
Klar ist der Bäcker in der Regel teurer als Metro, Fegro, Aldi, Lidl und co. Dafür ist das aber eine andere Qualität, nicht so fein gemahlen sondern meist eher flockig :l . Und wenn man schon mal da ist kann man ja auch versuchen etwas Biskuitmehl oder sog. Waffelmehl günstig abzustauben.#6 

MFG
Laky


----------



## Max@m8 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

danke für die antworten


----------



## Juthoje (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Versuch doch mal herauszufinden, ob es in deiner nähe nicht eine Mühle gibt.
Ich habe früher meine Sachen zum Futter anrüren immer dort bekommen. #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Billiger wird wohl schwer werden! :q

http://www.nb-angelsport.de/pi1304134667.htm?categoryId=119


----------



## Magic_Moses (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Billiger wird wohl schwer werden! :q
> 
> http://www.nb-angelsport.de/pi1304134667.htm?categoryId=119


 
Wow - das ist ein Wort! #6


----------



## Max@m8 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

hast du bei nb-angelsport schonmal eingekauft, Zanderfänger??


----------



## angler>hagen (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

sag mal wieviel paniermehl braucht ihr ich ahbe einen  riesen sack denke mal 25kg  mit dem kam ich über das ganze jahr hinweg aus !! 

war ja auch schön feingemahlen!!

kostete nicht viel besser gesagt um sonst da ich es von meinem vater bekommen hatte der öftters bei so einem fritzen einkauft der sowas hat und dann bekam ich diesesn sack!!^^


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



			
				Max@m8 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du bei nb-angelsport schonmal eingekauft, Zanderfänger??


Jo, wieso? :g


----------



## Max@m8 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

ich wollt nur wissen, wenn man so nen 20 kg sack bestellt, ob das dann mehr versandkosten kostet


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



			
				Max@m8 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollt nur wissen, wenn man so nen 20 kg sack bestellt, ob das dann mehr versandkosten kostet


Kostet nen Fünfer! :q


----------



## Max@m8 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

ok danke


----------



## punkt2 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

aslo ich z.B. suche packungen in der Größenordnung von 100Kg+...weiß jemand, wo ich solche sachen herbekomme, und wenn möglich auch noch sehr günstig???weil ich eine jahresverbrauch von etwa 200-300kg habe...


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Also bei solchen Mengen ist deine einzige Chance mal bei dir in Bremen in den Gelben Seiten zu schauern und dort mal Nach Mühlbetrieben zu schauen, sonst haste du glaube Ich in dieser Größenordnung keine Chance etwas zu bekommen!!

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

oder du zerreibst ne menge menge brötchen^^


----------



## Molke-Drink (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Das gute alte Paniermehl....
Davon halte ich eigentlich nichts,es klumpt viel zu viel und klebt,das ist nicht gerade gut.also mein Tipp,finger weg von dem Kram und es wird besser laufen als zuvor!


----------



## Tricast (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Mein Tipp: In Achim Uphusen gibt es eineMühle (Futtermittel) die auch Paniermehl in Säcken verkauft. Liegt zwischen Autobahnauffahrt Uphusen und Mahndorf an der Hauptstraße.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja auf der Stippermesse am nächsten Sonntag.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## m-spec (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

Und wenn es in Achim nicht klappt dann frag mal bei Udo´s Angelshop in Oldenburg nach. Der hat mit solchen Mengen keine Probleme


----------



## emsopa (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*

altes brot holen sich die pferdehalter bei unserem bäcker im ort kostenlos ab.
ich habe einfach mal nach 20 kilo paniermehl zum angeln gefragt und bekomme die 20 kg für 3 euro.
das besteht hauptsächlich aus weißbrot und alten brötchen, ein kasselerbrot oder bauernbrot ist da auch schon mal bei, macht aber nichts.


----------



## emsopa (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen - dann hab ich fast 30 Jahre alles falsch gemacht....



und ich dann 45 jahre.:m


----------



## Rotauge (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Am kommenden WE gibts hier 20kg wieder für 6,90€ - unschlagbar!!!!



Ich bin mindestens zweimal im Jahr in Oberfranken, aber leider wohl immer zum falschen Zeitpunkt. Da habt ihr einen super Laden dort bei Euch, Angelsport Schirmer ist ja auch nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Laky (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Paniermehl -woher?*



> altes brot holen sich die pferdehalter bei unserem bäcker im ort kostenlos ab.
> ich habe einfach mal nach 20 kilo paniermehl zum angeln gefragt und bekomme die 20 kg für 3 euro.



Na, das habe ich doch schon vor 2,5 Jahren hier geschrieben|supergri
Ich hatte mein Paniermehl damals vom Bäcker Ude aus Hoya, und das war wirklich nicht teuer#h.


----------

